
MnmlRdr - A lightweight and minimal RSS feed reader - mabad86
https://mnmlrdr.com/?utm_source=Minimal+Reader+Signup&utm_campaign=5dfbd18df5-Trial+Prospects+Aug+29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_fe188bb921-5dfbd18df5-417057693
======
sheqman
I'd like to try your product but I'd rather you send me an email after two
days saying my subscription will expire in 24 hours than pre-paying by credit
card. Make it easy for people to try and not buy and you'll get customers.
Trick them and you'll lose the best ones. Fix it and I'll give it a try.

------
soemarko
From screenshot, I think digg reader is more minimal (minimaler?) than this.

------
jsherer
Author of MnmlRdr here. Feel free to get in touch if you have any questions.

------
annghash
Already super happy with Feedbin.me.

~~~
jsherer
Feedbin is a good service. If you like them, you should stick with them.

